# Where to find



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I read in a previous thread how someone went to a dog show~ I would LOVE to do that! To see a bunch of Malti babies strutting their stuff! How do you find shows though?? Are they ever in the East Coast? (NY)


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I read in a previous thread how someone went to a dog show~ I would LOVE to do that! To see a bunch of Malti babies strutting their stuff! How do you find shows though?? Are they ever in the East Coast? (NY) [/B]





Here is the information for New York. If you want to check other areas, got to AKC.org and check under events.
Don't let the two dates confuse you. The event date is the first one, then when you scroll down a few spaces, the next one (earlier) is the closing date for exhibitors to enter. For instance, there is a show on August 19th and the closing date is August 2nd.





Loading ... ... Please wait! 
Show Search Results
August 14, 2006 through August 31, 2007 Printer Friendly Page 
Excel Friendly Page 
Event Search Tutorial 

Club: None Selected State(s): New York Breed: Maltese 

August 2006 

Club / Location Show
Date Closing
Date Superintendent/
Secretary Judges 

Tioga County Kennel Club 
Event No: 2006462701
Hickories Park
Owego, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Saturday
August
19
2006
Wednesday
August
02
2006
McNulty Dog Shows
(585) 457-3371


Breed Mrs. Jacqueline M. Rayner 


Group Mrs. Jacqueline M. Rayner 


BIS Ms. Sharol Candace Way 




Tioga County Kennel Club 
Event No: 2006462702
Hickories Park
Owego, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Sunday
August
20
2006
Wednesday
August
02
2006
McNulty Dog Shows
(585) 457-3371


Breed Mrs. Dennis (Mary Lou) Kniola 


Group Dr. Michael J. Woods 


BIS Mr. Dennis J. Kniola 



September 2006 

Club / Location Show
Date Closing
Date Superintendent/
Secretary Judges 

Tonawanda Valley Kennel Club, Inc. 
Event No: 2006172201
Bullard Park
East Ave Rt 31
Albion, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Saturday
September
02
2006
Wednesday
August
16
2006
Jim Rau Dog Shows, Ltd.
(610) 376-1880


Breed Mrs. Murrel Purkhiser 


Group Mrs. Murrel Purkhiser 


BIS Dr. Robert J. Berndt 




Tonawanda Valley Kennel Club, Inc. 
Event No: 2006172202
Bullard Park
East Ave Rt 31
Albion, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Sunday
September
03
2006
Wednesday
August
16
2006
Jim Rau Dog Shows, Ltd.
(610) 376-1880


Breed Mr. William R. Russell 


Group Mr. William R. Russell 


BIS Mrs. Loraine Boutwell 




Westchester Kennel Club 
Event No: 2006042901
Lyndhurst Estate
Route 9
Tarrytown, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Sunday
September
10
2006
Wednesday
August
23
2006
MB-F Inc.
(336) 379-9352


Breed Mr. William deVilleneuve 


Group Mr. William deVilleneuve 


BIS Mrs. Sari Brewster Tietjen 




Westchester Kennel Club 
Event No: 2006042902
Lyndhurst Estate
Route 9
Tarrytown, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Monday
September
11
2006
Wednesday
August
23
2006
MB-F Inc.
(336) 379-9352


Breed Gilbert S. Kahn 


Group Gilbert S. Kahn 


BIS Mrs. Dorothy Welsh 




Elmira Kennel Club, Inc. 
Event No: 2006063301
Sampson State Park-
Rte 96A
Romulus, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Thursday
September
28
2006
Wednesday
September
13
2006
Jim Rau Dog Shows, Ltd.
(610) 376-1880


Breed Mrs. Mildred K. Bryant 


Group Mrs. Mildred K. Bryant 


BIS Mrs. Glenda P. Dawkins 




Onondaga Kennel Association, Inc. 
Event No: 2006062211
Samson State Park
Romulus, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Friday
September
29
2006
Wednesday
September
13
2006
Jim Rau Dog Shows, Ltd.
(610) 376-1880


Breed Mrs. Glenda P. Dawkins 


Group Dr. John V. Ioia 


BIS Mr. Don Rogers 




Brookhaven Kennel Club, Inc. 
Event No: 2006000303
Planting Fields Aboretum
State Historic Park
Planting Fields Road
Oyster Bay, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Friday
September
29
2006
Wednesday
September
13
2006
MB-F Inc.
(336) 379-9352


Breed Mrs. Joan Goldstein 


Group Mrs. Joan Goldstein 


BIS Mr. William deVilleneuve 




Kanadasaga Kennel Club, Inc. 
Event No: 2006106602
Sampson State Park-
Rte 96A
Romulus, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Saturday
September
30
2006
Wednesday
September
13
2006
Jim Rau Dog Shows, Ltd.
(610) 376-1880


Breed Mrs. Jacqueline L Stacy 


Group Mrs. Lee Canalizo 


BIS Mrs. Jacqueline L Stacy 




Suffolk County Kennel Club, Inc. 
Event No: 2006001101
Planting Fields Aboretum
State Historic Park
Planting Fields Road
Oyster Bay, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Saturday
September
30
2006
Wednesday
September
13
2006
MB-F Inc.
(336) 379-9352


Breed Mrs. Jacqueline M. Rayner 


Group Mrs. Jacqueline M. Rayner 


BIS Mrs. Karen S. McFarlane 



October 2006 

Club / Location Show
Date Closing
Date Superintendent/
Secretary Judges 

Finger Lakes Kennel Club, Inc. 
Event No: 2006102206
Sampson State Park-
Rte 96A
Romulus, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Sunday
October
01
2006
Wednesday
September
13
2006
Jim Rau Dog Shows, Ltd.
(610) 376-1880


Breed Mrs. Lee Canalizo 


Group Mrs. Jacqueline L Stacy 


BIS Mr. Terry Stacy 




Westbury Kennel Association, Inc. 
Event No: 2006002901
Planting Fields Aboretum
State Historic Park
Planting Fields Road
Oyster Bay, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Sunday
October
01
2006
Wednesday
September
13
2006
MB-F Inc.
(336) 379-9352


Breed Mrs. Ruth H. Zimmerman 


Group Mrs. Ruth H. Zimmerman 


BIS Mr. Walter F. Goodman 




Albany Kennel Club, Inc. 
Event No: 2006015701
Lake George Forum
2200 Route 9
Lake George, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Friday
October
20
2006
Wednesday
October
04
2006
MB-F Inc.
(336) 379-9352


Breed Dr. Anthony D. DiNardo 


Group Timothy Finney 


BIS Mr. James M. Burns 




Albany Kennel Club, Inc. 
Event No: 2006015702
Lake George Forum
2200 Route 9
Lake George, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Saturday
October
21
2006
Wednesday
October
04
2006
MB-F Inc.
(336) 379-9352


Breed Ms. Barbara W. Keenan 


Group Ms. Barbara W. Keenan 


BIS John D. Lewington 




Queensboro Kennel Club, Inc. 
Event No: 2006021701
Festival Area
Flushing Meadow-Corona Park
Roosevelt Avenue Entrance
Flushing, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Friday
October
27
2006
Wednesday
October
11
2006
MB-F Inc.
(336) 379-9352


Breed Mr. Chuck Winslow 


Group Mr. Chuck Winslow 


BIS Dr. Gerard C. Penta 




Queensboro Kennel Club, Inc. 
Event No: 2006021702
Festival Area
Flushing Meadow-Corona Park
Roosevelt Avenue Entrance
Flushing, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Saturday
October
28
2006
Wednesday
October
11
2006
MB-F Inc.
(336) 379-9352


Breed Mrs. June A. Penta 


Group Mrs. June A. Penta 


BIS Mr. Chuck Winslow 




Bronx County Kennel Club 
Event No: 2006081701
Festival Area
Flushing Meadow-Corona Park
Roosevelt Avenue Entrance
Flushing, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Sunday
October
29
2006
Wednesday
October
11
2006
MB-F Inc.
(336) 379-9352


Breed Mrs. Connie S. Clapp 


Group Mrs. Connie S. Clapp 


BIS Mr. Ralph (Sonny) Ambrosio 



November 2006 

Club / Location Show
Date Closing
Date Superintendent/
Secretary Judges 

Del-Otse-Nango Kennel Club 
Event No: 2006094802
New York State Fairgrounds
Center of Progress Bldg &
Arts and Home Center
Syracuse, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Thursday
November
16
2006
Wednesday
November
01
2006
McNulty Dog Shows
(585) 457-3371


Breed Mr. Joe Tacker 


Group Mr. Joe Tacker 


BIS Mr. James E Noe 




Central New York Kennel Club, Inc. 
Event No: 2006061805
New York State Fairgrounds
Center Of Progress Bldg
Pepsi International Pavilion
Syracuse, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Friday
November
17
2006
Wednesday
November
01
2006
McNulty Dog Shows
(585) 457-3371


Breed Mr. Richard V. Miller 


Group Mr. Richard V. Miller 


BIS Mr. Joe Tacker 




Susque-Nango Kennel Club, Inc. 
Event No: 2006173606
New York State Fairgrounds
Center Of Progress Bldg
Pepsi International Pavilion
Syracuse, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Saturday
November
18
2006
Wednesday
November
01
2006
McNulty Dog Shows
(585) 457-3371


Breed Mr. Don Rogers 


Group Mr. Don Rogers 


BIS Mr. Richard V. Miller 




Chenango Valley Kennel Club 
Event No: 2006063502
New York State Fairgrounds
Center Of Progress Bldg
Pepsi International Pavilion
Syracuse, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Sunday
November
19
2006
Wednesday
November
01
2006
McNulty Dog Shows
(585) 457-3371


Breed Ms. Sandy I. Wheat 


Group Ms. Sandy I. Wheat 


BIS Mrs. Jean Fournier 



January 2007 

Club / Location Show
Date Closing
Date Superintendent/
Secretary Judges 

Kennel Club of Niagara Falls 
Event No: 2007039901
International Agri-Center
Erie County Fairgrounds
5600 McKinley Parkway
Hamburg, NY
Pended 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Thursday
January
11
2007
Wednesday
December
27
2006
McNulty Dog Shows
(585) 457-3371


Breed To Be Assigned 


Group To Be Assigned 


BIS To Be Assigned 




Kennel Club of Niagara Falls 
Event No: 2007039902
International Agri-Center
Erie County Fairgrounds
5600 McKinley Parkway
Hamburg, NY
Pended 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Friday
January
12
2007
Wednesday
December
27
2006
McNulty Dog Shows
(585) 457-3371


Breed To Be Assigned 


Group To Be Assigned 


BIS To Be Assigned 




Kennel Club of Buffalo, Inc. 
Event No: 2007107101
International Agri-Center
Erie County Fairgrounds
5600 McKinley Parkway
Hamburg, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Saturday
January
13
2007
Wednesday
December
27
2006
McNulty Dog Shows
(585) 457-3371


Breed Mr. Robert D. Sharp 


Group Mr. Robert D. Sharp 


BIS Mrs. Jean Fournier 




Ashtabula Kennel Club 
Event No: 2007082501
International Agri-Center
Erie County Fairgrounds
5600 McKinley Parkway
Hamburg, NY
Pended 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Sunday
January
14
2007
Wednesday
December
27
2006
McNulty Dog Shows
(585) 457-3371


Breed Mrs. Peggy J. Hauck 


Group Mrs. Jean Fournier 


BIS Mrs. Peggy J. Hauck 



February 2007 

Club / Location Show
Date Closing
Date Superintendent/
Secretary Judges 

Saratoga New York Kennel Club 
Event No: 2007216601
Adirondack Sports Complex
326 Sherman Ave
Queensbury, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Friday
February
02
2007
Wednesday
January
17
2007
MB-F Inc.
(336) 379-9352


Breed To Be Assigned 


Group To Be Assigned 


BIS To Be Assigned 




Mohawk Valley Kennel Club 
Event No: 2007138001
Adirondack Sports Complex
326 Sherman Ave
Queensbury, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Saturday
February
03
2007
Wednesday
January
17
2007
MB-F Inc.
(336) 379-9352


Breed To Be Assigned 


Group To Be Assigned 


BIS To Be Assigned 




Glens Falls Kennel Club, Inc. 
Event No: 2007103001
Saratoga City Center
Sheraton
522 Broadway
Saratoga Springs, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Sunday
February
04
2007
Wednesday
January
17
2007
MB-F Inc.
(336) 379-9352


Breed To Be Assigned 


Group To Be Assigned 


BIS To Be Assigned 




Progressive Dog Club 
Event No: 2007060701
New York Hotel Pennsylvania
Pavillion Level (on the mezzanine)
401 Seventh Avenue (at 33rd Street)
New York, NY
Pended 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Friday
February
09
2007
Wednesday
January
24
2007
MB-F Inc.
(336) 379-9352


Breed Mr. Stephen F. Hurt 






Westminster Kennel Club 
Event No: 2007123701
Madison Square Garden Center
2 Pennsylvania Plaza
New York, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Monday
February
12
2007
Friday
December
08
2006
MB-F Inc.
(336) 379-9352


Breed Gilbert S. Kahn 


Group R William Taylor 


BIS Dr. Robert A. Indeglia 




Wallkill Kennel Club, Inc. 
Event No: 2007112701
Rockland Community College
145 College Ave
Suffern, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Friday
February
23
2007
Wednesday
February
07
2007
Jim Rau Dog Shows, Ltd.
(610) 376-1880


Breed Ms. Barbara J. Wood 


Group Ms. Barbara J. Wood 


BIS To Be Assigned 




Rockland County Kennel Club, Inc. 
Event No: 2007043401
Rockland Community College
145 College Ave
Suffern, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Saturday
February
24
2007
Wednesday
February
07
2007
Jim Rau Dog Shows, Ltd.
(610) 376-1880


Breed Christine Salyers Anderson 


Group Christine Salyers Anderson 


BIS Mr. Zell Von Pohlman 




Rockland County Kennel Club, Inc. 
Event No: 2007043402
Rockland Community College
145 College Ave
Suffern, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Sunday
February
25
2007
Wednesday
February
07
2007
Jim Rau Dog Shows, Ltd.
(610) 376-1880


Breed Mr. Zell Von Pohlman 


Group Mr. Zell Von Pohlman 


BIS To Be Assigned 



March 2007 

Club / Location Show
Date Closing
Date Superintendent/
Secretary Judges 

Central New York Kennel Club, Inc. 
Event No: 2007061801
New York State Fairgrounds-
New York State Fairgrounds
Center of Progress Bldg
Horticulture Bldg
Syracuse, NY
Approved 

Get Club Info Get Map 
Thursday
March
29
2007
Wednesday
March
14
2007
Jim Rau Dog Shows, Ltd.
(610) 376-1880


Breed Mrs. Sari Brewster Tietjen 


Group Mrs. Sari Brewster Tietjen 


BIS Dana P. Cline 




To report technical difficulities please go to to the AKC Online Event Management System Technical Support Form by clicking HERE.

How do you like this new search? Do you have ideas that would make the search more effective for you? We would welcome your suggestions and feedback. Please send us an email at [email protected] with "New Conformation Search" in the Subject line. 


Printer Friendly Page Excel Friendly Page Event Search Tutorial 



AKC Homepage | About this Site | Employment | Contact AKC | Corporate Advertising | Privacy Statement | Terms of Use | Your California Privacy Rights 
© 2006 American Kennel Club® (AKC Copyright and Trademark Statement)


----------



## little d (Jul 25, 2006)

> I read in a previous thread how someone went to a dog show~ I would LOVE to do that! To see a bunch of Malti babies strutting their stuff! How do you find shows though?? Are they ever in the East Coast? (NY) [/B]




You can go to infodog.org to find where shows are.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

wow thanks!


----------



## josymir (Aug 23, 2006)

You can go to Infodog.com and you can choose which state you are in and it will tell you all the upcoming shows in that state.
Josy


----------

